
Come to TechCrunch Vienna on October 6, 2011 - moritzplassnig
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/07/27/come-to-techcrunch-vienna-on-october-6-2011/
======
qnd
i think i'll catch one of those early birds. unfortunately my latest project
is rather an idea than a startup...next year!

